# KBox 200W Sleeve



## Stosta (1/2/16)

Hi Guys, 

Will anyone be getting these in any time soon? Really hate using a mod knowing I'm scratching it to buggery!

TIA


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

Hello my lovely vendor friends! 

I just wanted to bump this as I see Fasttech has them in stock, so hoping that you guys will too soon! I needs me a black one!


----------



## Voogie (15/5/16)

Hi,

Did anyone manage to get a sleeve yet? I am still looking.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Voogie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anyone manage to get a sleeve yet? I am still looking.
> 
> ...


Imported one from China at the end!


----------



## Voogie (16/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Imported one from China at the end!


Hi, How long did it take? Was it from FastTech? I tried FastTech once before and it took almost 7 Months for my parcel to arrive.


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

Voogie said:


> Hi, How long did it take? Was it from FastTech? I tried FastTech once before and it took almost 7 Months for my parcel to arrive.


Yeah from Fasttech, but even with an upgraded shipping option it almost took two months to get to me (if I'm not mistaken).


----------

